# suspicious visitor last night



## blacktail (Apr 7, 2013)

Last night at about 12:40am I had just shut off my computer and was about to go to bed when there was a knock at my front door. My house is about 100 yards from the road and my driveway is gravel, dark, and lined with trees. I didn't hear a car come up the driveway so I assumed it must have been one of the few neighbors I have. I went to the door, turned on the porch light, and asked who it was. A woman's voice responded and said her name was Susan. I don't know any Susan. Without opening the door, I asked what she wanted and she gave me some BS about trying to find the store. Hmmmm. The nearest store is a few miles away on a different road. And it's sure not down a dark gravel road in the woods.
I had the pocket pistol that I normally have on me when I'm home. Thinking this was a potentially bad situation, I told the lady to hang on a minute, then I went to the bedroom and got a larger pistol. 
When I got back to the living room and looked out the window there was nobody around. At that point I turned on all the outside lights and turned off all the lights inside.
In the end, nothing happened. I did call 911 and got a call back from a deputy. He said they'd have someone drive around the area and that was the last I heard.
Pretty odd stuff. It definitely kept me up longer than I planned. I think it was 3:00 when I finally went to bed.
I'm giving a 50/50 chance of two things.
A. She was drunk or high on something else and wandering around lost.
B. She had some associates with her and they were waiting for me to crack the door open.


----------



## hossthehermit (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd lean toward B


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 7, 2013)

"B" as in bushwhack.  Maybe casing your place out.  I'm glad you kept a clear head through that.


----------



## raybonz (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd hate to get lost in your neighborhood lol..


----------



## midwestcoast (Apr 7, 2013)

Unsettling.  I've had similar happen even later at night (twice), but I live in town and it was my neighbor wanting to use the phone. I know this neighbor so there was NO way I was opening the door for the likes of her.
Good time to keep your cool, armed or not.


----------



## blacktail (Apr 7, 2013)

On my way to the hardware store to buy a peephole now.
This is a pretty low crime area, especially for those of us who live back off the road a bit. From what I've heard, most of the problems with theft over the years have been at the houses right on the road where people can get in and out quickly.
In hindsight, what I should have done is gone into the bedroom nearest the front door. It's a good spot to see who is at the door and talk to them.


----------



## sheetmetaldan (Apr 7, 2013)

You did all the right things! When you own a gun the lock on the door is for their protection!


----------



## raybonz (Apr 7, 2013)

sheetmetaldan said:


> You did all the right things! When you own a gun the lock on the door is for their protection!


Think you're the 1st Acushnet guy I've seen here Dan.. I drive through Acushnet when I visit my dad in NB. My sister and brother-in-law live across the street from Roseland and have been there around 30 years.. I know many people there..

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 7, 2013)

Blacktail, it sounds as if you had the situation well under control. We had that happen once when we were in our motor home. I opened the window and told her to get lost, then I lifted the persuader. lol Never heard any more.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Apr 7, 2013)

That would have freaked me out!


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 7, 2013)

We put a farm gate on the end of our driveway.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 7, 2013)

hossthehermit said:


> I'd lean toward B


 

I agree.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 7, 2013)

You will love this one black tail ! When I was driving semi over the road 48 states I pulled off in Georgia one night and put my window down. About an hour later I heard hey you hey HEY HEY ! I climbed out of the bunk very tired too and found a lot lizard. She said you want some ? Me being young and inexperienced with these sort of things I said some what ! It's 2am for crying out loud ! Then it hit me I said no go away she started to climb though the window I pushed her out and started to roll up the window but the lady would not let go. She managed to get about half way in before my foot hit her face and out she went thump. I quickly put the window up and locked the doors. She stood there yelling for about 5 minutes then I watched her stumble away. Truth be told I was terrified and was not sure what to do or think when I told the truck stop manager the next morning he said o you mean Jess ! My response was WHAT ? ! Apparently she would get arrested then get out and come right back and do it again over and over. I am glade your ok those moments are really scary they do make good stories for later though. Maybe a driveway sensor would help as well cheap and effective.

Pete


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 7, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> She managed to get about half way in before my foot hit her face and out she went thump.


 
So driver, you are the one that kicked Jess. She told me about you good buddy.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Apr 8, 2013)

I have had a 8 camera surveillance system installed at my home for several years now, nothing or nobody comes or goes without it being recorded on a video file.
I can even check what's happened, or happening, at my home while I'm away. It's a very comforting feeling. Not only that, it's a great deterrent once the word eventually gets out around the neighborhood, through my kids and neighbors, that we have a video surveillance security system watching our home, trouble makers just stay away. 
For a few hundred bucks they are well worth the cost.


----------



## ChipTam (Apr 8, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> I agree.


 
I would suggest a third scenario.  Scenario C has been happening regularly in rural areas around here in Michigan.  Person or persons knock on the door.  If they get a response they say they're looking for Fred, Ralph, Harry, Barbara, or a local business.  If they don't get a response they break in.  This has been happening in the middle of the day as well as at night.


----------



## blacktail (Apr 8, 2013)

ChipTam said:


> I would suggest a third scenario.  Scenario C has been happening regularly in rural areas around here in Michigan.  Person or persons knock on the door.  If they get a response they say they're looking for Fred, Ralph, Harry, Barbara, or a local business.  If they don't get a response they break in.  This has been happening in the middle of the day as well as at night.



I know that's a popular method. But in my situation, I was probably the only house around with signs of life at that hour. I had lights and the TV on. The light of the TV would be obvious from the front of the house and I'll bet they could hear it from the porch.
It's possible the lady WAS inebriated and lost and picked my house because it was the only one around with lights on.


----------



## blacktail (Apr 8, 2013)

I like the idea of a driveway alarm and always thought it would be something I'd get when I got a house. After getting my house I felt it was pretty safe here and kind of forgot about the alarm idea. 
I would get a gate but I share my driveway with one neighbor and I'm sure they wouldn't want one. We keep a close eye on each other's places and it's unlikely anyone can get down the driveway without getting noticed.


----------



## ironpony (Apr 8, 2013)

Glad it turned out well for you. I also live back off the road quite aways, if someone knocks on my door at any hour, my friend Sig (Sauer) and I answer the door.
Not sure how many might have tried to come up the driveway but the 120 lb Rottie is the first deterent.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 8, 2013)

ironpony said:


> ...the 120 lb Rottie is the first deterent.


 
Teeth are definitely a good deterrent...


----------



## lukem (Apr 8, 2013)

ironpony said:


> Not sure how many might have tried to come up the driveway but the 120 lb Rottie is the first deterent.


 
HA.  My buddy has one of those at his house.  When I knock on the door or ring the bell it sounds like a stampede then he barks so loud it shakes the windows.  I've known him long enough I'd have no problem going in the house without knocking, and he wouldn't have a problem with it either, but I'm not going in there without him escorting me through the door.


----------



## ironpony (Apr 8, 2013)

funny thing is he NEVER barks, just gives you the "Go ahead and make my day" look.
If on the very rare occasion he does bark, it gets you on full alert, quickly


----------



## lukem (Apr 8, 2013)

This dog is the same way.  The first couple times I would come over he'd sit there with this "As soon as the boss tells me it's OK, I'm gonna #$%$ you up" look on his face.  We're cool now though.


----------



## JDC1 (Apr 8, 2013)

We had the a similar occurrence happen around thanksgiving. I saw him twice creeping around. Caught me off guard both times as we have the Glock twins locked safely away from our small children. Our lab didn't wake up until the sheriff came to the house. We now have a 5 month old german shepherd as an extra set of eyes and ears.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 8, 2013)

JDC1 said:


> We had the a similar occurrence happen around thanksgiving. I saw him twice creeping around. Caught me off guard both times as we have the Glock twins locked safely away from our small children. Our lab didn't wake up until the sheriff came to the house. We now have a 5 month old german shepherd as an extra set of eyes and ears.


 
Wow...I'd say something about the SIZE of those ears, but I'm afraid I'd be heard...


----------



## JDC1 (Apr 8, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Wow...I'd say something about the SIZE of those ears, but I'm afraid I'd be heard...



I don't want to hijack the thread but breeder says between 110 and 120 lbs full grown, his ears paws and tail are already there.  I think kinsman stoves has two of his relatives.


----------



## ironpony (Apr 8, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Wow...I'd say something about the SIZE of those ears, but I'm afraid I'd be heard...


 


he will grow into them, my grandson did.............................


----------



## lukem (Apr 8, 2013)

JDC1 said:


> Our lab didn't wake up until the sheriff came to the house.


 
My lab is a worthless watch dog.  Usually too busy sleeping.  When he's awake he just wants to play with visitors to death.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 8, 2013)

lukem said:


> My lab is a worthless watch dog. Usually too busy sleeping. When he's awake he just wants to play with visitors to death.


 
Yeah, Labs are kinda laid back. You need an ankle-biter to start barking & then the Lab will join the chorus...


----------



## JDC1 (Apr 8, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Yeah, Labs are kinda laid back. You need an ankle-biter to start barking & then the Lab will join the chorus...



Since 10 weeks old, The german shepherd has been 3 times the watch dog as our lab.  The lab does do a good job at watching the chipmunks.


----------



## lukem (Apr 8, 2013)

Now, if an armed intruder tripped over the lab's food bowl, the lab would be on him like white on rice in a glass of milk on a paper plate in a snowstorm.


----------



## JDC1 (Apr 8, 2013)

lukem said:


> Now, if an armed intruder tripped over the lab's food bowl, the lab would be on him like white on rice in a glass of milk on a paper plate in a snowstorm.


Just to make sure he didn't bring any treats.


----------



## sheetmetaldan (Apr 8, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Think you're the 1st Acushnet guy I've seen here Dan.. I drive through Acushnet when I visit my dad in NB. My sister and brother-in-law live across the street from Roseland and have been there around 30 years.. I know many people there..
> 
> Ray


 
I got here as fast as I could LoL! There are some nice houses right across from Roseland, nice area I drive past there all the time. I`ve been in Acushnet close to 20 years now, I grew up in Fairhaven next town over the Apple doesn`t rot far from the tree I guess.


----------



## raybonz (Apr 8, 2013)

sheetmetaldan said:


> I got here as fast as I could LoL! There are some nice houses right across from Roseland, nice area I drive past there all the time. I`ve been in Acushnet close to 20 years now, I grew up in Fairhaven next town over the Apple doesn`t rot far from the tree I guess.


My sister lives in Fairhaven and I did at 2 locations my favorite being on the Neck and very close to the ocean.. Great town!


----------



## sheetmetaldan (Apr 8, 2013)

raybonz said:


> My sister lives in Fairhaven and I did at 2 locations my favorite being on the Neck and very close to the ocean.. Great town!


 
Small world, my sister lives on the neck and my brother-in-law as well. Did you ever notice a small barber shop "Cecils Barber shop" near the beginning of the neck? That was my father-in-laws place. I sure miss him I couldnt have asked for a better father in law. I need a haircut bad may end up there at some point tomorrow, I still go there but it`s not the same. 

I grew up on school st right near the middle school yeah Fairhaven is a real nice town I like the old historical buildings in the center of town.


----------



## raybonz (Apr 8, 2013)

sheetmetaldan said:


> Small world, my sister lives on the neck and my brother-in-law as well. Did you ever notice a small barber shop "Cecils Barber shop" near the beginning of the neck? That was my father-in-laws place. I sure miss him I couldnt have asked for a better father in law. I need a haircut bad may end up there at some point tomorrow, I still go there but it`s not the same.


I haven't lived there for over 30 years not sure if that was there back then.. My sister and B-I-L live to the right of the fork at Mac's soda bar and close to the water but not too close..


----------



## sheetmetaldan (Apr 8, 2013)

raybonz said:


> I haven't lived there for over 30 years not sure if that was there back then.. My sister and B-I-L live to the right of the fork at Mac's soda bar and close to the water but not too close..


 
Yep he was there then. Right before Mac`s soda bar on the opposite side was where his shop was. I have friends who have beach rights down there by Mac`s used to be a summer cottage untill a hurricane decided that cottage shouldn`t be there anymore. 

Apologies by the way to the original poster for taking his thread in a totally different direction!


----------



## rideau (Apr 8, 2013)

ironpony said:


> funny thing is he NEVER barks, just gives you the "Go ahead and make my day" look.
> If on the very rare occasion he does bark, it gets you on full alert, quickly
> 
> View attachment 99064


I like this sign.  Where did you get it?  Would like to get one for my Mom on Maui, but with a Rhodesian Ridgeback.....


----------



## rideau (Apr 8, 2013)

Many years ago, when I was a child, my father awoke at 2 Am, awakened by someone trying to break in the front door. Went down to the front hall with the shotgun, to find our lab calmly lying down watching the guy break in.

Precisely this type of occurrance is why I praise and tell my Wheaten he's a good boy when he barks at absolutely any unusal sound he hears, especially anyone near the door. He's the friendliest dog in the world and just wants to play...tail goes so fast you could power a generator...but people are afraid of him because he barks until he gets to them.


----------



## ironpony (Apr 8, 2013)

rideau said:


> I like this sign. Where did you get it? Would like to get one for my Mom on Maui, but with a Rhodesian Ridgeback.....


 



just a google images search, had most breeds


----------



## Ashful (Apr 8, 2013)

rideau said:


> Many years ago, when I was a child, my father awoke at 2 Am, awakened by someone trying to break in the front door. Went down to the front hall with the shotgun, to find our lab calmly lying down watching the guy break in.


 
I grew up with a big lab mutt, and we used to joke about a similar scenario playing out, should ever someone try to break into our house. Well, one night while my parents were out of town, and my grandparents were staying with us, it finally happened. Someone was snooping about the neighborhood, and tried breaking into a half dozen houses on our block. When they came thru our yard, trying various doors, the dog went full-on ape-sh*t. I remember my grandfather saying he was worried the dog was going to throw itself thru one of the glass french doors, trying to get at whoever was outside.

Don't ever under-estimate an intelligent dog.

Now... trouble is, today I own what may be the world's dumbest dog. Yes, she is stuck under a filing cabinet in the second photo. Got her head stuck thru a toy in the first. She has knocked herself out on two occasions, once running into a door jamb (mis-judged door location), and once jumping in the air by the back door (hit her head on the bottom of the door knob).  Good thing her sister has some smarts.


----------



## blacktail (Apr 9, 2013)

My dad was over today to hang out and watch a guy from a tree service drop a few trees. Two neighbors and I each had a tree taken down. I put the new peephole in my door while dad was here and he got a kick out of my reenactment of standing at the door, looking down at the pocket gun in my hand, and telling the visitor to hold on while I went to get a Glock.

I wish I could have a dog but living alone I'm just not home enough. And my property isn't fenced.
My previous dog was a very protective Chessie/Lab cross. I used to take her everywhere with me and never lock the doors of my truck because I knew she'd never let anyone in.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Apr 9, 2013)

What is the point of the peephole?


----------



## Ashful (Apr 9, 2013)

Lumber-Jack said:


> What is the point of the peephole?



If you're Cosmo Kramer, to see if there's anyone waiting inside your apartment when you come home.  ;-)

It's always easier to assess who's outside your door when you have visual to accompany the aural.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Apr 9, 2013)

So if Blacktail looked through his peephole and saw a strange woman looking back through the peephole, how would that have changed the scenario?
Certainly if she had any accomplices waiting to pounce they would posses the cunning to hide out of view of the obvious peephole.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 9, 2013)

When we rented an apartment in a very bad area of Lansing a drunk tried coming in often. He used to live in our apartment ! I would always say go home and he would he was very friendly. I always looked in the peep hole and a good thing because one day he banged on the door and there was a man with him. My response was go home and he said I cant. Well that was scary we called the police and apartment security the man behind him ran off really fast when the security car pulled up. The drunk got to stumble home. If I had said who is it and then opened the door well who knows what would have happened. Peep holes are not a bad thing especially with your family to protect.

Pete


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Apr 9, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> When we rented an apartment in a very bad area of Lansing a drunk tried coming in often. He used to live in our apartment ! I would always say go home and he would he was very friendly. I always looked in the peep hole and a good thing because one day he banged on the door and there was a man with him. My response was go home and he said I cant. Well that was scary we called the police and apartment security *the* *man behind him ran off really fast when the security car pulled up. The drunk got to stumble home*. If I had said who is it and then opened the door well who knows what would have happened. Peep holes are not a bad thing especially with your family to protect.
> Pete


Sounds like a well thought out caper.  Were you normally in the habit of opening the door for this guy?

My point was that a peephole is not much of a deterrent, and it doesn't seem like it would have done anything at all to changed what happen with Blacktails original scenario.
No, peepholes aren't a "bad thing", but if protecting your life and family are involved, it ranks about even with "hiding" the key to your house under the front mat.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 9, 2013)

Lumber-Jack said:


> Sounds like a well thought out caper.  Were you normally in the habit of opening the door for this guy?
> 
> My point was that a peephole is not much of a deterrent, and it doesn't seem like it would have done anything at all to changed what happen with Blacktails original scenario.
> No, peepholes aren't a "bad thing", but if protecting your life and family are involved, it ranks about even with "hiding" the key to your house under the front mat.



Nope I didn't that was the point it's harder to get through a locked door and better if the person inside can see out safely.

Pete


----------



## gmule (Apr 9, 2013)

ironpony said:


> funny thing is he NEVER barks, just gives you the "Go ahead and make my day" look.
> If on the very rare occasion he does bark, it gets you on full alert, quickly
> 
> View attachment 99064


My German shepherd is the same way.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 9, 2013)

Labs are great dogs and good for many things. Watchdog is not one of them.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 10, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> So driver, you are the one that kicked Jess. She told me about you good buddy.



Well I finally found her pimp


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 10, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Well I finally found her pimp


 
Ya cost me money till she healed. And they quit letting us take NTS credit cards on the lots.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 17, 2013)

My "baby-girl" is NOT shy about letting you know that if you should try and come into my house or my truck, you most definitely will NOT make it out
I have trained protection dogs for years and I have never had such a natural "student"!
Listens perfectly off leash and does exactly what I tell her (the dog NOT the kid)!
If I invite you in, she is great! If she is in a neutral area (dog park, pet store etc... great) but it would be unwise to try and lay a hand on one of my three girls!
This is a picture of her and my 2 yr old daughter... the dog is 11 mos in this picture and 100 pounds of SOLID!

* please forgive the messy house... this is our 100 yr old remodel !



It's funny how she ALWAYS looks like she is "on duty"!



Watching over the little one




Getting brushed with a baby-doll brush... she is the gentlest animal ever with this kid. The kid even uses the pup as a step stool to reach the counter!


----------



## Badfish740 (Apr 17, 2013)

You did the right thing.  This is one of my favorite Massad Ayoob training videos:


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Apr 18, 2013)

Great video, in fact you'll notice at about 1:40 minutes into the video the other guy asks how the situation of unknown people at the door could be handled better and the first thing the guy mentions is *equipment !*, he recommends closed circuit TV, or more specifically a *Video Surveillance system*, which are available now a days for just a few hundred bucks.
There is no mention of peepholes, in fact he suggest not standing behind the door where a peephole would act like a bulls-eye if they were incline to shoot through the door.
Interestingly he doesn't mention or suggest a guard dog either? Probably not because a well trained guard dog wouldn't be useful, but because he knows that most people don't have the time or inclination to properly train a dog, and many people don't like dealing with all the dog crap all over the yard that comes along with it.
A video surveillance system, doesn't crap, doesn't need to be fed, continues to do it's job without any intervention even if you go away for months at a time, is accessible via the internet, and keeps a 24/7 video record of everyone who comes and goes on your property. Show me a dog or a peephole that can do that?


----------



## ChipTam (Apr 18, 2013)

JDC1 said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread but breeder says between 110 and 120 lbs full grown, his ears paws and tail are already there. I think kinsman stoves has two of his relatives.


 
Jeez, peep holes, burglar alarms, attack dogs, semi-automatic pistols or an assault rifle for an strange knock at the door!  In my 67 years, neither I nor any member of my family has ever been burglarized or assaulted.  My wife once had her purse stollen.  That's the closest we've been to a crime scene.  Maybe I've just lived in very sheltered parts of America.  If so, I feel sorry for those of you who feel they need all this added protection.


----------



## fossil (Apr 18, 2013)

This horse has been dead for a while now.


----------

